# New TT Owner



## pauldredge (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello all,

well after looking for 3 weeks i picked my self up a nice 02 plate audi tt on saturday.

im in love now   

my last car was a fiesta st and lets say im into modding cars and i got a bit carried away with it and decided it was time to sell it and move on.










ive asked some questions about the TT before and have just posted up some questions about modding it. just a couple of small things.

anyway here is my car


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome nice looking Fiesta but the TT looks nicer


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

You clearly have apaulling taste in wheels.

Leave the RS4`s alone...OK :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Welcome
I used to have a Zetec-s.
And your TT look's the spit of mine.....but your exhaust is much cleaner... :lol:


----------



## pauldredge (Jun 3, 2008)

cheers for the welcomes

yeah wheels on the ST were hit or miss.... alot of people loved them and alot of people hated them. achieved what i wanted with the car though. was the first euro ST in the country and all everyone said was that it couldnt be done.

was gonna be featured by max power and redline... i know not a great achievement.

i also wanna add i run my own car site who won best car club at donny south 2007. also do alot of work with max power with helping out with features and things. dunno if anyone reads the mag but the last months mag contained a multstory racing thing.... was me that did all that haha


----------

